# Canon coffee table...



## CowGummy (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure how many of you have already seen this, but just came across this shot and thought I had to share...







;D ;D ;D


----------



## CandiColoredPixels (Mar 7, 2012)

And I thought my cute little Canon mug was cool. That's one expensive table!


----------



## Beautor (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow... After a few glasses of wine those table legs would get extremely tempting...


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautor said:


> Wow... After a few glasses of wine those table legs would get extremely tempting...



Hahaha... yes, especially with legs that long. ;D


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 7, 2012)

The best part is that the picture looks like crap. They must have had to use their camera phone since all their cameras were being used up!


----------



## jspiteri (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a lot of glass!


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 8, 2012)

tilted back to left. The guy with that cam must not be quite as wealthy as his(her?) friends


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 8, 2012)

I need to invite myself over for some wine tasting, trip and get hurt


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Highest Megapixel coffee table ever!


----------



## RedEye (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm guessing that you won't be serving wine to women in skirts...... hey... someone had to say it!


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 8, 2012)

RedEye said:


> I'm guessing that you won't be serving wine to women in skirts...... hey... someone had to say it!



Genius comment - that cracked me up!


----------

